# what scale for scratchbuilding in G?



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

im planning on doing a heavily urban indoor layout. most of the available structures do not fit the bill.... so scratchbuilding will be prevalent. where does one find architectural elements for building this scale? windows / doors / stairs / fire escapes / rails... all that good stuff. for my flats, I was thinking using some of the 1/4 round ornate trim available at lowes for things like rooftop cornice etc etc , but for everything else I was hoping there was a big dollhouse supplier or something that you guys use. also I was thinking about the available prints and embossed brick paper for many elements.. what scale and where would I find these? I will be doing many older nyc style 5 story walkup / tenement type flats with some 3d mixed in.

thanks!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

What "Scale" do you think "G" is? Unlike "O", "HO" and "N" scales where the letter(s) are an indication of the relationship of real objects to the model, in "G" the letter stands for the gauge of the track (1.75-inches or 45-mm) and the scales range through, 1:13.7, 1:20.3, 1:22, 1:24, 1:29 and 1:32 depending on what you want the track to be a model of.

There are building components available in the doll house market for 1:12 and 1:24 and 1:32, IF you can find them, but they are almost all for INDOOR use and not suitable for outdoor Garden use. There is also some military modeling done in 1:24 and 1:32, but again, they are mainly for indoor use.

There are some manufacturers that specialize in Garden RRing, but they are usually European in style and limited as to which of the common scales that are "G", (usually 1:22 or 1:24).

I find a lot of "O" scale items are actually closer to 1:32 scale than 1:48 and have successfully used them with only slight modification. Signal towers can be mounted on top of blocks to make them a wee bit taller to look right in 1:32 and could possibly be useful in some of the other "G" scales as well with even taller blocks under them.

As for buildings, again, not much is actually available commercially for OUTDOOR use in "G" scales. Most folk either build their own or go for the rustic looks of birdhouses (where scale is pretty rubbery to begin with). These "birdhouse/feeder buildings" are also cheap which means they are easily replaced when they succumb to the weather and fall apart.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

You'll definitely have an easier time of it if you're doing your layout indoors.

I run mostly LGB/Piko locomotives, which are nominally 1:22.5. The Pola structures I have on my outdoor layout seem to be about this scale as well. For me, the common 1:24 scale structures, even though they are about 10% smaller than they "should" be, work fine. If you can accept the compromise of buildings that are not quite to the correct scale, there's a lot of 1:24 stuff available. 

You have a lot more options than those working outside, as most dollhouses in 1:24 wouldn't stand up to the weather, but would be fine inside. With the advent of laser-cut wooden dollhouse kits, you can pick dollhouses up for a lot less than before. And you'll be able to print out siding, etc, yourself if you have a printer.

CMS has a good line of buildings. And I especially like their building walls as a basis for bashing. There are store fronts, industrial walls, residential walk-ups, and a lot of other panels available. I've used a number of these to build my main street.

If you want 1:24 scale building parts, eBay can be a good source. The shipping is the tricky part, but if you know what you want and can buy a lot from the same seller and get combined shipping, it works out OK. I've had good luck with Arizona Garden Train doors, bought in quantity.

I've bought some things from dollhouse suppliers (Grandt Line windows are pretty good if you can find them at a reasonable price) but mostly details--windows,railings, and other construction parts are somewhat too expensive and wouldn't live long on my outdoor layout.


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

thanks gives me a good direction. yes, all will be indoors. with what I am doing , there will be very few ready-built structures as they don't fit in to the theme. so with the buildings I will most likely use predominantly hardboard with those 1:24 architectural features and texture prints. I am clearly not a "rivet counter" , but at the same time I want the surrounding elements not to look silly out of scale.


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Although "G scale" can be tricky to nail down because 45mm gauge tracks can run models of various scales, 1:24 is easy to work with because 1 inch = 2 feet. Dollhouse stuff is sold in 1/2" scale which is 1:24 (1/2" = 1 foot).

Look at http://www.coloradomodel.com/ for kits that can be kitbashed for an urban scene. They also sell windows and doors, etc. and are reasonably priced.

If you are indoor and want to print siding, etc, check out this directory of miniature printables, http://www.mysmallobsession.com/miniature-printables.html


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I have never believed the idea that 1/24 scale is "easier" because 1/2" equals a foot..thats only a real advantage if you are making your own drawings from scratch..but few people do that..

If you are adapting drawings from other scales: HO scale, O scale, (any scale really, it doesnt matter) then 1/24 has no advantage over any other scale..I re-size drawings from any scale into 1/29 scale, with photoshop, it takes seconds, and only one prototype dimension is needed..in that case, resizing to 1/13.7, 1/20.3, 1/22.5, 1/24, 1/29 and 1/32 are all exactly the same procedure..only one number in the equation is different, but the level of ease/difficulty is identical.

In that case, its better to pick the scale that best matches your trains..
If you primarily run 1/20.3 scale trains, then build your buildings to 1/20.3 scale..If most are your trains are 1/29 scale, then make all your buildings 1/29 scale..

If you are essentially sctratchbuilding your buildings, 1/24 has no advantage over any other scale..and it can be worse, if it doesn't fit your trains well..

if you are relying on a lot of pre-existing detail parts, that happen to be 1/24 scale, then thats a different story..

But I dont put much stock in "1/24 is best because 1/2" equals a foot"..
that, by itself, is seldom a meaningful advantage..

Scot


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Another thing to consider is autos and figures. There are a lot of die cast and plastic kit autos in 1/24th or 1/25th, and almost none in 1/20th. With figures there are probably more in 1/24th or 1/22nd. There are also some very good ones in 1/20th, though these are mainly limited to early eras, not modern.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I run three different scales, 1:20.3, 122.5/24, and1:29 (rarely mix scales during a session). All of my buildings are POLA and PIKO kits, nominally 1:22.5). I don't think that scale of the train and the buildings for my scales is a visual problem. Indoors where the viewers are closer it might be more noticeable.

I've gone through my pictures to try to catch the same general scene with the three different scales.

POLA Silverton station is common to all pictures.

1:20.3










1:20.3 and 1:22.5/24










1:29 











The station may look a little big for the 1:29 train, but most visitors look at the train, not the buildings. Unless you are building a diorama for a museum, I think that mid scale (1:22.5/24) buildings work reasonably well. I don't run 1:32, but I think that might look small in relationship to my buildings, just a guess.

Chuck


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

For inside in G scale I'd got with 1/32 and code 215 or 250 track.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Although I have trains in many of the "G scales," when I build, I build in 1:32. When used with larger equipment, the forced persepective looks good to me, and it's spot on when I'm running my 1:32 equipment. Also when rebulding other structures, I make the new windows, doors, signs, etc, 1:32.

And there are lots of 1:32 scale autos and truck.

Lastly, if you're building in doors, you can use photo prints of buildings to make flats. They can be found on the internet (Paul Race's website comes to mind), and can be resized to ANY scale Large or smaller.


----------

